# Car specific question on Alarm install?



## Kebo (Feb 23, 2010)

So I am thinking about installing a viper 5901 in my truck. I just have one question at this time.......it is a 2005 Dodge Ram with the black key. I have a key fob that is separate from the key, and I a can make keys at the local hardware store. So, I shouldn't need any kind of bypass kit, correct? Should just be a straight forward install of the Alarm and Remote Start?

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

MODEL YEAR(S) 
RAM FULL SIZE PICKUP 2004 -2005 
KEY T-HARNESS IMMOBILIZER 
Y160-PTO N/A CHRYSLER'S SENTRY ANTI-THEFT TRANSPONDER System (GRAY IGNITION KEY), Requires 791 Bypass Module and Extra Ignition Key 
PART COLOR LOCATION DIAGRAM 
12 VOLT CONSTANT RED (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
STARTER YELLOW (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
STARTER 2 N/A 
IGNITION 1 PINK/WHITE (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
IGNITION 2 PINK/LIGHT GREEN (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
IGNITION 3 N/A 
ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 1 DARK BLUE (+) See NOTE *8 IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 2 N/A 
KEYSENSE N/A 
PARKING LIGHTS ( - ) WHITE/GREEN (-) See NOTE *1 @ HEADLIGHT SWITCH, See DIAGRAM 32277_RAM-FULL-SIZE-PICKUP-_CHRYSLER PARKING LIGHT DIAGRAM.pdf 
PARKING LIGHTS ( + ) WHITE/YELLOW (+) and WHITE/GRAY (+) Use both, See NOTE *2 @ HARNESS, TOP of DRIVERS FENDER 14301_RAM-FULL-SIZE-PICKUP-_DUAL PARKING LIGHT DIAGRAM.pdf 
POWER LOCK PURPLE/DARK GREEN (1-Wire Door Lock System) See NOTE *3 IN DRIVERS DOOR HARNESS, See DIAGRAM 14301_RAM-FULL-SIZE-PICKUP-_DODGE RAM 04-05 1 WIRE JBS UNITS.pdf 
POWER UNLOCK Same wire, See DIAGRAM See DIAGRAMS 14301_RAM-FULL-SIZE-PICKUP-_DODGE RAM 04-05 WIRE ALERT SHELBY UNITS.pdf 
LOCK MOTOR WIRE LIGHT GREEN (+) IN DRIVERS DOOR HARNESS 
DOOR TRIGGER See NOTE *4 17044_RAM-FULL-SIZE-PICKUP-_(-) NEGATIVE DOOR PIN ISOLATION CIRCUIT.pdf 
DOMELIGHT SUPERVISION YELLOW/LIGHT BLUE (+) or YELLOW/ORANGE (+), Requires #775 Relay @ DRIVERS A PILLAR 
TRUNK RELEASE N/A 
SLIDING POWER DOOR  N/A 
HORN DARK GREEN/PURPLE (-) @ STEERING COLUMN HARNESS 
TACH DARK BLUE/GRAY See NOTE *5 @ PCM, ORANGE plug, Pin 34, See NOTE *5 
WAIT TO START LIGHT See NOTE *5 
BRAKE WHITE/TAN (+) @ SWITCH ABOVE BRAKE PEDAL 
FACTORY ALARM DISARM PURPLE/LIGHT BLUE (-) See NOTE *6 and *7 IN DRIVERS DOOR HARNESS 
ANTI-THEFT CHRYSLER'S SENTRY KEY (GRAY KEY ONLY) A TRANSPONDER SYSTEM TRANSPONDER @ IGNITION SWITCH TUMBLER 
NOTES 
NOTE *1 the (-)Negative PARKING LIGHTS are a (-)Negative thru a 330 Ohm Resistor on the 2004 and on the 2005 they are a (-)Negative thru a 590 Ohm Resistor, to connect, See DIAGRAM


NOTE *2 the (+) Positive PARKING LIGHTS on this vehicle use 2 Wires, to connect will require 2 extra Relays part # 775, See DIAGRAM


NOTE *3 the Door Locks are a 1-Wire System, the LOCK requires a (-)Negative thrua 820 Ohm Resistor and UNLOCK requires a (-)Negative thru a 330 Ohm Resistor, some units will also require 2 extra relays part #775, to connect, See DIAGRAM


NOTE *4 the DRIVERS DOOR is a TAN (-), the DRIVERS REAR DOOR is a PURPLE/ORANGE (-), these wires are in the DRIVERS KICK PANEL. The PASSENGE DOOR is a PURPLE/WHITE(-) and the PASSENGER REAR DOOR is a PURPLE/YELLOW (-), these wires are in the PASSENGER KICK PANEL. When connecting to an ALARM SYSTEM, use all 4 DOOR TRIGGER wires and DIODE ISOLATE. to connect, See DIAGRAM


NOTE *5 the PCM (Powertrain Control Module) is located on the PASSENGER SIDE firewall, the DIESEL tach wire is a GRAY/BLACK at the ECM (Electronic Control Module) on the lower drivers side of the engine, 60 pin plug, pin 24. You cannot use the Wait to Start wire on this vehicle.For the WAIT to START, use the programming in you unit for the 5, 10, 15 or 20 Second Wait to Start Timer.


NOTE *6 For the 2004 model year vehicle, to ARM/LOCK will reuire a (-)Negative thru a 2000 Ohm Resistor and to DISARM/UNLOCK requires a (-)Negative thru a 480 Ohm Resistor. A Single Pulse thru the 480 will DISARM without Unlocking. Double Pulse to UNLOCK. Some units will also require 2 extra Relays Part #775 to complete this circuit, to connect, See DIAGRAM


NOTE *7 For the 2005 model year vehicle, to ARM/LOCK will require a (-)Negative thru a 644 Ohm Resistor and to DISARM/UNLOCK requires a (-)Negative thru a 1565 Ohm Resistor. A Single Pulse thru the 1565 will DISARM without Unlocking. Double Pulse to UNLOCK. Some units will also require 2 extra Relays Part #775 to complete this circuit, to connect, See DIAGRAM

NOTE *8 On some Full Size Trucks with Climate Control it may be necessary to connect (3) extra Accessory wires (PINK/YELLOW) and the DARK BLUE Accessory #1 to turn on the A/C Compressor


----------



## Kebo (Feb 23, 2010)

lcurle, thanks for the wiring diagram. Is there anyway that you can provide the diagrams mentioned in the instructions? Thanks


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

sure send me am email to: [email protected]


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

lcurle said:


> sure send me am email to: [email protected]


 Yuo may need a mod to remove that e-mail address as you will be getting all sorts of them now on..........IMHO :4-thatsba


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

I have nasty spam filters that like to send emails back to the original spammer, muhahaha


----------

